# Whisper, a fantasy noir available on Kindle, audiobook, paperback, and hardcover



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

]​
Set five years before the orc invasion in the novel, Necromantica.

A fallen king stirs in his grave. Awakened by the necromancer who assassinated him, he learns of a plot against his family, and is offered the chance to save his kingdom.

eBook currently available for on the following websites: 
Amazon
Smashwords 
Barnes & Noble




Kobo
Overdrive

Audiobook available at Audible.com and Audible.uk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Just a small announcement this bump. Necromantica, Whisper's companion story, recently made New Apple Award's official selection. So check out Whisper for free and if you like it, there's a whole lot more to enjoy.


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

When I saw the title of this, my first thought was, "Oh! Someone else thinks so too!" 
There's a social media app called 'Whisper' which lets users post thoughts/secrets/confessions almost completely anonymously. I'd seen a few collections of Whispers that seemed interesting and amusing, so I downloaded it. It was indeed free, and it was full of people hoping to, um, fantasize with other people, and it was a complete nightmare.

I shall check out _your_ Whisper in the anticipation of it being a better experience! (c:


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Arise!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Whisper just released on Audible audiobook. Here's a small sample!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Bump!


----------

